# MAC Pro



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Heya, i'm asking about MAC Pro and idk if this the right subforum to place this in so move if necessay!

I'm 16 and a part time photographer, I've done a wedding photography job and also a photoshoot for aunt of her boys. Would I be able to apply for a PRO card of being a photographer, and i do some people's make up on occasions, usually family and friends. I'd love to have one, but my nearest MAC is a counter in Debenhams, so is it worth applying for one if im applicibal?

TIA!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 1, 2006)

As a photographer you can get a discount card which I think would entitle you to 25% discount in the UK (it may only be 20% though).  The discount for a makeup artist is 35% in the UK.  You need to provide proof of eligibility - any two items are needed from quite a long list.    The UK membership application form can be downloaded from here and it lists what paperwork you need to supply.  You can call the Pro membership team in London on 020 7409 6886 or email them at [email protected] for more details.

You will have to pay an annual subscription of £25 to have a pro card.

You cannot use a pro card to obtain a discount from M·A·C counters within department stores, only freestanding M·A·C stores so Debenhams wouldn't be any use to you.  You can however use the pro card to obtain a discount using mail order.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Dec 2, 2006)

in the US MUA get 40 % and everyone else 30%


----------

